# Fist fish of 2012 and a night to remember.....



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the wife's blessing to head out this past Saturday evening for some fishing. So I loaded up the new Hobie Revolution 13 and headed out determined to catch some fish. It was an epic night for me and my best to date - in total 40 fish were caught, including 37 stripers, 2 Hickory Shad and 1 Bunker.

I only caught fish on one of 2 lures for the night - an MR17 MirroLure or the 3" Marsh Works Bayou Thumper in Pearl or White Lightning color.

I was on the water for a total of 4 hours, fished the falling tide in a mild northerly wind of 8-10 knots. Water temps were in the mid-40's, but air temps at launch were in the low 60's. by the end of the night, the air temps had dropped into the high 40's, but it was still pleasant and calm. Little to no wind chill at all. I was still dressed for cold water, but I was not uncomfortable.

Here's a couple of photos from the evening.......


























but the full writeup is here......

A Holiday to Remember and Then Some Thumpin.....


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome report. Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Great report!! When it's your night, it's just your night. Put that in your memory bank so when you're out there getting skunked, you'll have some great thoughts to remind you why you do what you do!


----------

